# MF35 Running very poorly



## irpwnz0rz (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi there,

We have an MF35 that we use on our lifestyle block, and it's excellent for its age, its had a couple of problems, but I've been able to solve them both, however, this one has me stumped.

Once she starts up, her revs are all over the place. Upon startup and idle, the revs are incredibly high, and will increase when you open the throttle. However, once I start to move, the revs drop right down and she threatens to cut out unless you disengage the clutch. If you put her back in neutral, the revs stay low for a while until they randomly jump back to the high idle again.

I replaced the ignition coil a few months ago as it was cutting out after running for a while, could this be related? maybe its a carb issue? It has a Zenith 28g carb on.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy irpwnz0rz, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I would check the governor first. Might be as simple as a spring broken or missing. You will need a manual if you have to go deeper into the problem. I suggest an I&T shop manual. These are readily available on the internet. Ebay & Amazon should also have them ($30-$35).


----------

